# ANYONE ON 2WW AT KILKENNY CLINIC??



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi!

Just wondering if anyone out there is on a 2ww at the kilkenny clinic?
I'm currently on day 6 of my 2ww on 3rd IVF and would love a bit of company
from anyone else out there in similar situation.


Best Wishes And Good Luck To All!!

Misty


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi misty 
sorri not on 2ww yet but just wanted to wish u all the luck in the world and hope u get a BFP


----------



## EmerG (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi misty, I'm not at the Kilkenny clinic, I'm in Belfast, but I'm currently on day 8 of my 2ww so we're both at pretty much the same stage. How are you feeling? I'm ok, I had a bit of OHSS last week after EC and didn't really feel back to normal until about Sunday, but since then I just feel totally normal, apart from sore boobs, which i'm putting down to the progesterone pessaries. I'm trying not to over-analyse and look for pg symptoms that aren't there, but its hard!! Are you testing next Friday?


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi!

  Thanks Holly 01 for your good wishes and good luck to you also.
  1st IVF is always scary but there is nothing to be worried about.
      


  EMER G: Hi! I'm testing next thurs and like you have very little symptons but still analyzing everything. Felling shivery a lot, tingly sore boobs and swollen. Had leg cramps 1st wk and feel AF is on the way. The odd bit of indigestion.
Im not swaying either way with this so lets just sit tight!
Hope your hanging in there and get your BFP...   

Misty xxx


----------

